# iPhone - broken headphone jack



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey guys quick question. The headphone jack appears to be broken on my iPhone 3g (8gb) that I got last summer. For some reason there is no bass in the sound and I have tried different pairs of headphones with it. My question is this - do I take it to the Rogers store or an Apple Store?? WIll they replace it or would I have to wait for a repair? Thanks for any help!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iPhone "repairs," like iPods, are full unit replacements. (With a refurbished unit.)


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

That great. It's still in warranty I think we got it in Aug or Sept. But I'm wondering if I should take it to a Rogers store or an Apple store.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

If you have the choice, as in you have both (apple and rogers) in your city, just go to the apple store and make an appointment with a genius and they will exchange it for you. If you don't have a choice I'm not sure of Rogers policy...you'll have to wait for someone to chime in.

I actually have a couple cracks in my iPhone and am just waiting till I head to Toronto to get it replaced. I can't be bothered dealing with Rogers.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Rogers won't even look at it.. All repairs are handled by Apple. I didn't have an Apple Store here so I had to get them to send me a new phone and send my old one back to them.. 0 downtime for the phone.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

great thanks for all the advice guys! Luckily there's an Apple Store on the way to work :-D


----------



## Love/Hate (Apr 27, 2009)

I've dealt with Apple Phone Support, Rogers Wireless phone support, and the Apple Store. I prefer Apple phone support. Rogers doesn't know their ass from a hole in the ground, Apple Store often runs out of stock (apparently most only get a couple of week).


----------

